
Outrageous Email Spam Statistics That Still Ring True in 2018 - dorothyat40
https://www.propellercrm.com/blog/email-spam-statistics
======
cryoshon
i mean right off the bat: spam accounts for 45% of email sent. what a huge
waste of resources...

and if the US is home to the most spammers and the largest spammers, i have to
wonder what the government is doing to stop it considering that citizens have
to pay the bill either way.

~~~
dorothyat40
I was a bit taken aback by that one -- I've dealt with a lot of foreign
spammers in a past career and did not realize how much of it was coming from
here/US.

